

French regulators ban the words Facebook and Twitter from TV and radio  - fmavituna
http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/03/french-regulators-ban-the-words-facebook-and-twitter-from-tv-and-radio/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=FriendFeed+Bot

======
tobylane
'other social networks will complain to us saying, ‘why not us?’' - Because
it's realism. Someone said that macbook in that show must be paid product
placement, I said it was just realistic, this character was a reasonably-well-
off journalist. Even tv shows with poor people like Two Pints mention facebook
in realistic terms.

------
DrJokepu
I admire French people for their consistent idealism even though it mostly
results in utter nonsense such as this story.

~~~
wolfgangK
As far as I am concerned utter nonsense is in the OP 's mind "Facebook and
Twitter are not simply businesses", not in the French regulation.Do we want
alternative social networks to even stand a chance against the current
networks?

------
wolfgangK
If it is an incentive for shows to publicize their regular website instead of
some dumb Facebook page,I'm all for it!

